# Lump on goats neck



## LuckyGeorge (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi,one of my goats has a large lump on the underside of his neck. It doesn't seem to hurt or bother him in anyway,he's had it almost a year now. When I feel it,it feels sort of like a pouch filled with water,like a hot water bottle (but not hot). It's hard to explain how it feels. It's sort of squishy,it isn't hard or anything. It feels just like nipping a hot water bottle,hollow and squishy. It's become a bit smaller than it was in the beginning. 

I don't know if its old age or an infection or what?! He's almost 12.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

If he has had it for a year it probably isn't some sort of abscess that is going to burst open and (if it was CL) contaminate your property. Having said that, you might want to have a vet lance it and clean it out and send whatever is in there for culturing to be sure it isn't something you need to do something about. If it starts to lose it's hair I would get real worried and get the vet to do that fast. I'm sort of in favor of having that done to any lump at all, especially anywhere near the lymphatic system. 

Jan


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with Jan.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If it's in the area of the neck, around where the larnyx would be it's likely either an enlarged thyroid or from iodine deficiency, my 11 year old pygmy/nigi doe has them that come and go (tested neg for Cl 2x) my vet had checked Bootsie and told me that as she ages, I'm likely to see it.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe bottle jaw?
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milk_neck.htm
Him being 12, it wouldn't be milk neck, but this page might be helpful anyway.


----------



## LuckyGeorge (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

